# Räucherfisch in Öl einlegen



## elefant (6. Mai 2005)

Moin
Als bekennender Lebensmittelliebhaber (ich esse jeden Tag irgend Etwas *ggg*),bin ich auch auf verschiedene Räucherfisch-Konserven (meistens Bückling in verschiedenen Öl-Marinaden gestoßen. Die meisten Sachen sind recht lecker!
Ich würde gerne soetwas mal selbst 'herstellen' - z.B. mit geräuchertem Hornhecht.
Ich weiß nur nicht,wie lange bestimmte Sachen in Öl haltbar sind.Wirkt das Öl konservierend??
Sollte man nur getrocknete Kräuter/Gewürze verwenden oder kann man auch Frische Kräuter und Zwiebeln bzw. Knoblauch,Paprika usw. in's Öl geben?
Ich wollte dann den Räucherfisch schön eng in ein Glas geben,mit Gewürzöl auffüllen (voll,bis zum Rand) und dann luftdicht verschließen.(Kühl und Dunkel lagern) 
Hat jemand Ahnung,wie man soetwas macht,damit Es länger haltbar ist? - Ähnlich einer Konserve??? 
Muß man es einwecken? Ich glaube,wenn man das Öl erhitzt ist es nicht so gut? Oder Doch?


----------

